# Red cherry shrimp with black crowns (pics)



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Are you sure that's pigment and not just the guts in the head causing a dark spot under the red?


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

They look totally different than my cherries. Ive never seen such darkness around the neck area


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Are you sure that's pigment and not just the guts in the head causing a dark spot under the red?


Like this? No, it seems to be an actual band across the neck


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

It would be great if you have a new strain developing. 

Here's an example of what I am talking about from google. This is shrimp with the guts showing through. Not a great shot, but will give some idea:


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

no you can see in the original pics, some of the black goes down the side of the body...

Like i said.. it looked like a CBS but only 1 weak black stripe, and a red body...

This guy is pretty nerdy so I think he is legit


plus, we are talking dark brown/black. not a deeper red


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

This is very interesting, particularly because i currently have PFR females berried and the father is a blue diamond that is primarily all black. Put them together just to see what happens and this gives me hope! thanks for sharing


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> no you can see in the original pics, some of the black goes down the side of the body...


Is there any way possible to get a better picture of your shrimp once in the tank? I'm very intrigued!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

they arent mine and my buddy said they wont be for sale for a while as he is "stabalizing" 

But, I can see if he will send me some pics (he isnt into technology lol)


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Is he trying to do something like this??


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

There we go! That looks a lot closer...

But I believe he is aiming for solid ringside like crs/cbs


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

If he could even come close to stabilizing that to like 50% breeding true, there's a lot of hobbyist who would like to step in and try their hand at stabilizing it even further.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

All he has is rcs. (4) 55g. (10) 10gal and just got a 400gal I believe

I asked for hq pics he said he will get them to me


----------

